# I got this from a trusted friend that works for Gov.



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

This is what he sent me, made my head spin. Told DH we need to get our act together fast, especially after reading Mamahen's thread along the same lines!
Mama J.

"These are actual notes I took in today's mandatory D.O. J. Training. The first notes describe symptoms of people suffering "an illness likened to Post Traumatic Stress."
1. People who live in rural/remote settings.
2. Individuals who selectively associate.
3. People who only go to town on an infrequent basis.
4. People that avoid shopping malls, movie theaters, fast food restaurants, etc.
We were warned these people deserve monitoring. The last time I heard anything like this, it came from Janet "Spike Reamo".

About the time my blood pressure normalized, they told us to prepare for the upcoming influenza pandemic. It was stated, "when, not if", the upcoming flu pandemic hits, preparations have been set in place to isolate, quarantine, vaccinate and treat members of the Amerikan public. We were told that even with existing vaccines and precautionary procedures, 60,000 + Americans currently die each year from the common Seasonal Flu. 
The government's bigger concern though, is some new, yet unidentified stain of mutant
H5N1 (Bird) Flu. Take heart, the FDA approved a vaccine for this not yet identified strain in March 2007 and is stockpiling vaccine nationwide. If the current vaccine for the Seasonal Flu is only about 40% effective on identified strains, how effective do they expect this new, untested vaccine to be on a yet unidentified strain?
They also warned of widespread infection throughout the world, public services and utilities to be interrupted, food delivery to be compromised, community health facilities to be overloaded, public highways and transportation to be limited to emergency response personnel , high absenteeism of law enforcement and many other unpredicted negative impacts.

I'm glad Jesus is on my side!"


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I suppose I fit that description. I refuse to worry about it, though. My life is mine to live as I believe.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I always get a giggle when I read where the Vaccine makers are making a vaccine for an unnamed mutant virus... Uhhh, vaccines are useless for a newly mutant virus... there's quite a time lag between discovering a new mutant, and inoculating eggs to culture the vaccine... If it mutates today, it'd be a month or so before a 'cure' is found... and we could all be dead by then... at least those folks that "have to" go to town every day.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is probably why they are looking at an extended quarantine!
The vaccine guys are saying they are on top of stuff to get the green backs, then they will need 2 months to get the vaccine working, so then the gov. quarantines all cities to keep 'order' and 'for health reasons'
sounds like controlling the people to me.

Well, I probably would not take the vaccine anyway, so that doesnt bother me, that one won't be around.

What bothers me is that first little blurb....
_symptoms of people suffering "an illness likened to Post Traumatic Stress."
1. People who live in rural/remote settings.
2. Individuals who selectively associate.
3. People who only go to town on an infrequent basis.
4. People that avoid shopping malls, movie theaters, fast food restaurants, etc.
We were warned these people deserve monitoring. _

I must already suffer from that! I live in a rural-remote setting, I selectively associate (and rarely) Go to town infrequently, avoid shopping malls, movie theaters, fast food etc.....

So, that means I will be monitored, because I am not a 'normal' person.
THAT bothers me!


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

mamajohnson said:


> "These are actual notes I took in today's mandatory D.O. J. Training. The first notes describe symptoms of people suffering "an illness likened to Post Traumatic Stress."
> 1. People who live in rural/remote settings.
> 2. Individuals who selectively associate.
> 3. People who only go to town on an infrequent basis.
> ...


O.K.............help me out here. What is mandatory D.O.J. Training??? Why do they care if the people have these symptoms? How did they get this "illness"????

I fit this critera and have most of my life. I don't get it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

D Departmetn
O of
J Justice


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

This is NOT a personal jab at you MJ, but I personally refuse to put stock into the "my unnamed friend of a friend, super duper secret" forum posts.

There is more than enough real news to make folks want to be prepared for any variety of upcoming events.

I would worry more about posting on this website and being monitored than based on where you live.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I guess I'd be accused of suffering "an illness likened to Post Traumatic Stress" because I live in a rural/remote setting, I only associate with people I like (wouldn't that be "selective association?), I don't drive the 40 miles to town any more often than I have too (gas is too expensive to make wasted trips!), and I avoid malls, movie theaters, and fast food restaurants, because they are expensive and I'd have to drive a LONG ways to get to any of them, and I'm to dang busy to do that. So according to "them", I DESERVE to be monitored?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Then I won't take it personal.
I only posted because I have seen similar things, and to me that brings more validity. I would never reveal my friends name, and maybe just my posting will come close to that, by association, etc.... 

As far as posting on here, well, I have been posting on HT for a long time.
I have been accused of standing in a pen full of bulls waving a red flag by my rants at times... yep, that could be true.

If your name, rank, serial number, time you took a dump and how much money isn't in the bank is already known, why worry about that?

and I don't think i phrased it "my unnamed friend of a friend, super duper secret" 
It came straight from the horses mouth, to me. second hand I would not have posted.
Take it for what it is worth. some here know me, and know I would not lie.
That is not why I post. I thought rather to help educate and alert folks.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Looks like I will be monitored with good company!

:happy:


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I, for one, would like to welcome our overlord monitors to the forum!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

:tfh:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Gee they forgot to mention U.S. Marine Corps Veterans that have supplies and dangerous knowledge, to the list.... I already qualify for the four listed itmes!!!!

If there is another world wide pandemic biological event like the Spanish Flu outbreak of 1918, with modern world wide travel it is not gonna be pretty!!!! 

Now where did I put my gas masks, extra filters, and NBC (nuclear, biological, chemical) warfare suit at????


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thats why we store food.Im ready for a quarantine no problem.Just keep the water and nat gas running OK?

I dont see whats new or scary in the story. Isnt this the type of stuff we want to be able to ride out?


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone else putting part 1 and part 2 of the OP together? Those in pt1 aren't likely to be part of the communicable path and could be trouble later, and pt2, says 'they' have 'it' in the lab, and when things get bad enough, social unrest and all (looks around- it's coming!), the 'cure' is the disease...

The message seems loud and clear, and I'm not even wearing my :TFH: for better reception.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Hey guys it isn't if but when it hits the fan. And if bio don't drink the water if it comes from a lake or stream. Sam


----------



## renloy (Oct 31, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> Amerikan public.


Sorry, but how can you take someone seriously when they either cant spell American or misspell it on purpose like some che guevara worshiping hippie?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Andy Nonymous said:


> Anyone else putting part 1 and part 2 of the OP together? Those in pt1 aren't likely to be part of the communicable path and could be trouble later, and pt2, says 'they' have 'it' in the lab, and when things get bad enough, social unrest and all (looks around- it's coming!), the 'cure' is the disease...
> 
> The message seems loud and clear, and I'm not even wearing my :TFH: for better reception.


Andy, this is exactly how I read it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

renloy said:


> Sorry, but how can you take someone seriously when they either cant spell American or misspell it on purpose like some che guevara worshiping hippie?


I would have to assume that you think this is still a stable free country.
If it was the America I grew up loving, then this would bother me.

Who knows, maybe I am an old hippie, doesn't mean I have to worship anyone or anything other than Jesus.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

renloy said:


> Sorry, but how can you take someone seriously when they either cant spell American or misspell it on purpose like some che guevara worshiping hippie?


renloy - personal attacks don't set well in this forum.
Please re-consider.
Angie


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

hfwarner3 said:


> I, for one, would like to welcome our overlord monitors to the forum!


Brown noser!!! lol :nana:


----------



## Tweetybird (Oct 15, 2005)

The Department of Justice must be bored! Good Lord, what is someone who loves the beuty of the outdoors, so lives a rural lifestyle suffering from PTS? Oh, and yes the prices of gas, hence the fewer trips the better, will give anyone PTS!! And, what in the name of saints is it wrong to be selective in your freindships? Selective freindship, I think, is wise. Its none of the darn government's busness who my freinds are (except in overt criminal activity). Who in heck wants to deal with the crowds and teenyboppers at a mall????
There must not be enough for them to do, so they nose into rural people lives??


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

my little prod to paranoia....."Waco and Ruby Ridge".....Big Brother is looking for enclaves of like minded souls! Its in the "selective association" part of the rundown. Sides, got to have someone to demonize in the event of a national situation; someone/s to point at to divert attention from the government slight-of-hand or MIA handling of said situation.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

mamajohnson said:


> _symptoms of people suffering "an illness likened to Post Traumatic Stress."
> 1. People who live in rural/remote settings.
> 2. Individuals who selectively associate.
> 3. People who only go to town on an infrequent basis.
> ...


Not to worry, the people described as above are the MOST LIKELY to survive the coming disasters....

and the reason they describe us as having "symptoms" is that they have rarely run into people who are not dumb sheep, so they don't recognize the symptoms of freedom and self reliance. :goodjob: :happy:


----------



## Landshark (Jan 25, 2008)

Just another way to try and bring people into the population centers. The only way to truly control the population is to get them more dependent on the government. We can trust the government, they know what's best for all of us.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Well, if you really want to put on your tin foil hat you could really wonder if they are concerned that us rural folks would be the hard ones to control. Think Jericho.


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

PineRidge said:


> Brown noser!!! lol :nana:


:rotfl:


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I for one don't care..monitor away...Not much exciting going on here... But please be gentlemanly and turn your backs when I am showering outdoors every night until I get my plumbing hooked up...:nana:


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

It'll be like reading 'war and peace' just before bed...they'll fall asleep from boredom and get lots of rest.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

mamajohnson said:


> "These are actual notes I took in today's mandatory D.O. J. Training. The first notes describe symptoms of people suffering "an illness likened to Post Traumatic Stress."
> 1. People who live in rural/remote settings.
> 2. Individuals who selectively associate.
> 3. People who only go to town on an infrequent basis.
> 4. People that avoid shopping malls, movie theaters, fast food restaurants, etc.


WOHOO I made the list:clap:.............atleast I'm in good company with you fine folks:happy:


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Madame said:


> It'll be like reading 'war and peace' just before bed...they'll fall asleep from boredom and get lots of rest.


Madame are you saying they would be bored watching me take an outdoor shower? LOl


----------



## renloy (Oct 31, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> renloy - personal attacks don't set well in this forum.
> Please re-consider.
> Angie


That wasnt a personal attack.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

mamajohnson said:


> About the time my blood pressure normalized, they told us to prepare for the upcoming influenza pandemic.


They have been doing that for 2 years. 



> preparations have been set in place to isolate, quarantine, vaccinate and treat members of the Amerikan public.


GOOD, Would you prefer the infected to be allowed to roam around infecting more? Do you think many of the infect are going to isolate them self without a quarantine? 



> If the current vaccine for the Seasonal Flu is only about 40% effective on identified strains, how effective do they expect this new, untested vaccine to be on a yet unidentified strain?


Thats easy, add the strains. The current shot is 40% effective because it didn't include the strains that ended up being most common this year.
Flu shots are different every year. Before the flue season begins the flu strains that will most likely hit the US are included in a shot. Most years they do a pretty good job of selecting the correct stains to include. This year they didnt and a major stain that affected people wasnt included but could have been.



> They also warned of widespread infection throughout the world, public services and utilities to be interrupted, food delivery to be compromised, community health facilities to be overloaded, public highways and transportation to be limited to emergency response personnel , high absenteeism of law enforcement and many other unpredicted negative impacts.


pretty much sums up what our flu exercises show as well.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't understand how this could be in any way interpreted as something that merits any kind of observation/monitoring. A lot of people fit this list's criteria, they are called farmers. Next thing you know there will be a list of farmers, because of their potential to be domestic terrorists making explosives from ag desiel and fertilizers.

The silliest thing is the selective associations, because everyone in the world selectively associates! Only we call our associates friends, family, church members, or even clients. Why this is suspicious is beyond my ability to comprehend, but perhaps it is deliberately vague so it can apply broadly. I hope the paranoid idiots who came up with this brilliant idea are happy, becuase if the DOJ thinks everyone who fits the criteria on that list need monitoring, then they will be responsible for pretty much wiping out the high unemployment in this country, since they will be needing a LOT of people to observe all the suspicious folk. 

I guess everyone should move to the cities, and we can import everything we used to produce, and then the paranoids who write these lists will have to wonder why we are all gathering in groups, and if perhaps that means we need monitoring...


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Are they gonna monitor me when I gather fresh eggs or when i shovel sheep poo? Not especially sure why that would be so dangerous?


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

hintonlady said:


> Are they gonna monitor me when I gather fresh eggs or when i shovel sheep poo? Not especially sure why that would be so dangerous?


Are you kidding!!! You carrying a 'blunt object':cowboy:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I guess that I am gonna watch the movie "Outbreak" with Dustin Hoffman again. 

That way, I can see how "they" will isolate a remote community during a biological event - using helicopters, roadblocks, barbed wire, and armed troops. Also, most of the movie was filmed in the county where I live at (Ferndale, California - is the city used in the movie)..... Several of my military veteran friends were hired as extras playing some of the soldiers in that movie, when it was made here in 1992 behind the Redwood Curtain.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

My mother suggested I watch "on the beach"
I am pretty sure I have Outbreak on dvd.... may just pull it out for a review.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Which one of "On The Beach" movies?? The 1959 B&W version with Gregory Peck, or the 2002 color version with Armande Asante playing the submarine Captain? I like the original B&W version better!! It might be due to the coke bottle and window shade combination hitting the straight key sending out morse code...

If you watch "Outbreak", then that is what it looks like where I live at. Redwood trees, rivers, the ocean, and helicopters flying around (usually the US Coast Guard)...

Hey that's the answer!!! When it does goes down, I could go to the local marina, and 'borrow' a sailboat. Tahiti is off thataways I think - riding off into the sunset...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

mom suggested the bw one. I think I would like it best!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Andy Nonymous said:


> Anyone else putting part 1 and part 2 of the OP together? Those in pt1 aren't likely to be part of the communicable path and could be trouble later, and pt2, says 'they' have 'it' in the lab, and when things get bad enough, social unrest and all (looks around- it's coming!), the 'cure' is the disease...
> 
> The message seems loud and clear, and I'm not even wearing my :TFH: for better reception.


IF that's the case, why would they need laws to kill off everyone's poultry? First, let's save them by killing their food source, then let's kill them by spreading the disease around.

It's not adding up for me. But it wouldn't be the first time government operations sent my head spinning. :stars:


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

Rural folks-hah. A buddy raises turkeys and lost nearly his whole flock several years ago to a bug. Seems rural is the way to go if things get bad. In the middle ages whole towns died from bubonic plague. Interesting note-the vatican maintained a ring of fire around the entire place for three years-or so I was told. wc


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> T
> 1. People who live in rural/remote settings.
> 2. Individuals who selectively associate.
> 3. People who only go to town on an infrequent basis.
> 4. People that avoid shopping malls, movie theaters, fast food restaurants, etc.


Ah, my kind of people!



mamajohnson said:


> T We were warned these people deserve monitoring. The last time I heard anything like this, it came from Janet "Spike Reamo".


They should also have been warned, above said people don't care too much for being monitored.

If I wanted to be monitored, I would live in the City.


----------



## n8tureboy (Dec 14, 2006)

Whatever happens in the future regarding an "outbreak", etc. do not, absolutely do not take any "vaccine" that the Gov. offers!

You can rest assured that the "cure" will be worse than the symptoms.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

n8tureboy said:


> Whatever happens in the future regarding an "outbreak", etc. do not, absolutely do not take any "vaccine" that the Gov. offers!
> 
> You can rest assured that the "cure" will be worse than the symptoms.


lol! no kidding! 
That was my first thought --- what _IS_ in that vaccine??????
not that I am a conspiracy theorist or anything.....


----------



## n8tureboy (Dec 14, 2006)

> not that I am a conspiracy theorist or anything.....


...me neither I prefer to be called a conspiracy *factualist.*


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

n8tureboy said:


> ...me neither I prefer to be called a conspiracy *factualist.*


Oh I don't even mind being called a conspiracy _nut_...I figure at least I am thinking and thinking is better than being caught off guard no matter the situation...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

bbbuddy said:


> and the reason they describe us as having "symptoms" is that they have rarely run into people who are not dumb sheep, so they don't recognize the symptoms of freedom and self reliance. :goodjob: :happy:


That must be it. They don't know how to deal with independent thinkers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Ode said:


> I don't understand how this could be in any way interpreted as something that merits any kind of observation/monitoring. A lot of people fit this list's criteria, they are called farmers. Next thing you know there will be a list of farmers, because of their potential to be domestic terrorists making explosives from ag desiel and fertilizers.


_SHHHHHHH!_ Don't give them any ideas! :nono:


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the reason could be so much less exciting than people assume.

Maybe if there was a pandemic and people were told to stay indoors or martial law were used it's just a heck of a lot harder to monitor country folk. We are spread out and no one can really see if we walk to our barn after dark.

The more dangerous part is if anyone does become paranoid or aggressive (not impossible in times of diasaster) the same thing as above applies but has a lot more potential to get stupid really fast.

I could be 100% wrong, just see a trend of people assuming the worst. Grant it .gov smells fishy from time to time but it doesn't have to be an absolute.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

ladycat said:


> That must be it. They don't know how to deal with independent thinkers.


They, in fact, have spent decades trying to prevent this very disease.


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

> IF that's the case, why would they need laws to kill off everyone's poultry? First, let's save them by killing their food source, then let's kill them by spreading the disease around.
> 
> It's not adding up for me. But it wouldn't be the first time government operations sent my head spinning.


 Ok, do you think Tyson or Purdue will be put out of business with bird flu? No, _only they_ will be able to keep poultry, because of all the precautions possible in their scientifically managed facilities (even though H5N1 has followed no known migratory path, unless one looks at considers trucking routes from factory farms, where it originated, to markets). No, the poultry first to go will be from the 'small holders' - those who will be feeding themselves and possibly their neighbors. It's a matter of making everyone 'need' to be ruled and provided for, and after that, yes, the idea is to 'thin' the population. Rioting because of food shortages will draw people in to 'service centers', where "for the public good" (and to receive food) you'll have to be inoculated. Public health workers will be provided with 'vaccines' (that are every bit more likely to do harm as good), and with the best of intents these people will do their job, just as in WWII, Germans and Japanese citizens participated in making horrific crimes possible (just as american tax payers are doing today) - "I was just doing my job". If hundreds of thousands die even after 'the shot' (that may have given it to them) - "oh no!" it's more virulent than we thought - it mutated!" :baby04:

And won't the survivors be thankful to their overlords for 'saving them'.... :bow: :doh:

I know: I haven't much faith in mankind, and even less in those desirous of ruling mankind.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

I guess I should watch Soylent Green again.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Andy Nonymous said:


> Ok, do you think Tyson or Purdue will be put out of business with bird flu? No, _only they_ will be able to keep poultry, because of all the precautions possible in their scientifically managed facilities (even though H5N1 has followed no known migratory path, unless one looks at considers trucking routes from factory farms, where it originated, to markets). No, the poultry first to go will be from the 'small holders' - those who will be feeding themselves and possibly their neighbors. It's a matter of making everyone 'need' to be ruled and provided for, and after that, yes, the idea is to 'thin' the population. Rioting because of food shortages will draw people in to 'service centers', where "for the public good" (and to receive food) you'll have to be inoculated. Public health workers will be provided with 'vaccines' (that are every bit more likely to do harm as good), and with the best of intents these people will do their job, just as in WWII, Germans and Japanese citizens participated in making horrific crimes possible (just as american tax payers are doing today) - "I was just doing my job". If hundreds of thousands die even after 'the shot' (that may have given it to them) - "oh no!" it's more virulent than we thought - it mutated!" :baby04:
> 
> And won't the survivors be thankful to their overlords for 'saving them'.... :bow: :doh:
> 
> I know: *I haven't much faith in mankind, and even less in those desirous of ruling mankind.*


My thoughts exactly. It seems there is some sort of pathological need in certain individuals to seek out the extremes of power and control. Granted, I do believe there are some to believe in serving the country through public service, and have an idealistic slant on how that should turn out. But for the most part, these altruistic individuals are ridiculed and marginalized, while the sheeple eat it up like MSG-laden treats fried in fake fats.

And yes, you make a good point here about the Tyson's and Perdue's. Isn't there a new breed of chicken in Europe that is supposedly resistant to the bird flu - or some such?

I do remember hearing this in the newz a year or so ago. It was also mentioned here recently that there will be a poultry shortage, or that they wouldn't be available in the near future. 

It makes you want a cave to hide all your treasures in, doesn't it? It's the only way the 'satellites' can't see what's in your back yard these days.

Is anyone stocking tinfoil in their preps? Mine is running a tad low, and the store is out.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

It is hard not to let my mind go wild sometimes when I think of all this stuff. Like why do they want to know how many chickens I have? How do we balance caution without giving in to total paranoia? Why do I feel more afraid of my government then the hoodlums on the city streets?


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

diane said:


> It is hard not to let my mind go wild sometimes when I think of all this stuff. Like why do they want to know how many chickens I have? How do we balance caution without giving in to total paranoia? *Why do I feel more afraid of my government than the hoodlums on the city streets?*


You know the gang in the street is looking out for their own, often with their own form of "honor", whereas those in suits are a more subtle evil, because they claim to be looking out for you and have no honor other than to the highest bidder, while their hired thugs for the most part have only "orders" and "Law" as their compass, regardless of "right or wrong". Morality has been 'educated' out of the masses, and it shows.

As Don Henley noted in his song (from back in the 80's!) "Gimme what you got":
"Now it's take, and take, and takeover, takeover - 
It's all take and never give.
All these trumped up towers, 
they're just golden showers. 
Where are people supposed to live?

You can arm yourself, 
alarm yourself,
but there's nowhere you can run, 
*'cause a man with a briefcase,
can steal more money,
than any man with a gun."*

I hear you, Diane, in many ways.


----------

